# What happened to Air America Radio??



## Shonahsmom (Mar 23, 2004)

I tuned in on-line when I got to work today and it's playing a message,"Please tune in during regular broadcast hours". Anyone experiencing this? Is it just on the web or on the radio too? I don't have a radio here to check?


----------



## Els' 3 Ones (Nov 19, 2001)

It's on. The radio - I think they are having streaming problems. It kept cutting out this AM on the internet.

El


----------



## sleeping queen (Nov 10, 2003)

Air America

Quote:

The Media Research Center's Media Reality Check details the extensive media coverage that greeted Air America's debut -- then concludes, "What the national media promoted as the roar of a new liberal lion turned out to be the quiet whimper of a sickly kitten."


----------



## Hilary Briss (Nov 22, 2001)

Sour grapes.


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

From what I have heard:

They are currently adjusting their support personnel, as I understand it. One must expect such adjustments to happen...especially when "hostile" influences (operatives have attempted to infiltrate...my theory:someone is very scared/aware of the power of the airwaves, methinks...since they know/wield/count on the extent of Rush's influence on his dittoheads and all), are exposed and dismissed from their very necessary positions, and other committed and competent new staff and support persons are being integrated.

Their business plan and approach has also been in flux...so everything is changing for the better!

That's what I remember hearing in the recent scuttlebutt...don't quote me, but I would look around and find out.

Air America is still VERY much alive and kicking...regardless of what others may LIKE you to think.

Blowhards and bullies, such as currently think they have the lock on power in the US, are always very frightened and weak deep down...and especially when the light of truth shines and exposes their weakness. They are just no longer so cocksure of their monolithic illusion of power anymore. Cracks forming in the fortress and all. I feel for 'em...

Joyce in the mts.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I love Janeane Garafalo and Randie Rhoades. Al Franken I can do without. It's odd because I love his books, but on air everyday he says nothing. It's a good thing he has a great co-host!

I love it. Absolutely love it. I think it is smart, educated and not sheeple at all like so many other talk radio programs. YAY!


----------



## luvmymunchkins (May 26, 2004)

You had to know that liberals weren't going to be succesful in the radio business!! They can't even pay their bills at this point, they left everyone without paychecks as of last week. OUCH!!!

Maybe they should reevaluate their lineup: CHUCK D as a host??? LOL


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

I haven't tuned in yet because things are way too busy here.

luvmymunchkins....I'm progressive (you would call it liberal) but woefully unhip. Who is Chuck D?


----------



## SkyAngel (May 26, 2004)

Chuck D is a rapper who's pretty racist against white people.


----------



## Els' 3 Ones (Nov 19, 2001)

Love Chuck D.

Hip and up on the hop..............bringing it to the table, baby.

He, Lizz and Rachel have it going on in the morning.

I listen every chance I get.


----------



## Els' 3 Ones (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmymunchkins*
You had to know that liberals weren't going to be succesful in the radio business!! They can't even pay their bills at this point, they left everyone without paychecks as of last week. OUCH!!!

Actually, they got outstanding ratings................do you have any sources to back up your claim?

Please don't tell me you're a freeper?


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Okay okay I admit I'm old and unhip. Tell me: what is a freeper?


----------



## luvmymunchkins (May 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Els' 3 Ones*
Actually, they got outstanding ratings................do you have any sources to back up your claim?

Please don't tell me you're a freeper?


Where did I mention their ratings?? I didn't.

They aren't paying their bills and they hired a racist gangsta rapper to host one of thier shows. How progressive!!!!


----------



## Marg of Arabia (Nov 19, 2001)

Freepers are Creepers, where'd you get those Freepers?

Freepers are Creepers, where'd you get those spies?

O.K. I know my little ditty was lame....


----------



## sleeping queen (Nov 10, 2003)

Quote:

Okay okay I admit I'm old and unhip. Tell me: what is a freeper?
Me too!


----------



## SkyAngel (May 26, 2004)

I'm not a fan of talk radio myself. It's so boring lol. I just feel as though comedians and rappers can't have much education on politics to even represent one side or the other. If they had someone who was a real journalist or political major, I'd be all for it.


----------



## Els' 3 Ones (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmymunchkins*
Where did I mention their ratings?? I didn't.

They aren't paying their bills and they hired a racist gangsta rapper to host one of thier shows. How progressive!!!!

I'm fairly certain that "success" in the radio biz is determined by ratings..........you did say they were not successful.

Again, where is the backup for your claim of unpaid bills?

For that matter, back up the claim of "racist" on Chuck D also.

Are you listening? Is that how you've made your determinations?


----------



## Els' 3 Ones (Nov 19, 2001)

Do a search for freeper.


----------



## Marg of Arabia (Nov 19, 2001)

http://search.netscape.com/ns/boomfr...freeper.org%2F


----------



## luvmymunchkins (May 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Els' 3 Ones*
I'm fairly certain that "success" in the radio biz is determined by ratings..........you did say they were not successful.

Again, where is the backup for your claim of unpaid bills?

For that matter, back up the claim of "racist" on Chuck D also.

Are you listening? Is that how you've made your determinations?


Here you go, enjoy:

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/ar...TICLE_ID=38037

MEDIA MATTERS
Liberal network yanked
in L.A., Chicago markets
Air America denies allegation of serious cash-flow problem
Posted: April 14, 2004
3:44 p.m. Eastern

© 2004 WorldNetDaily.com

Al Franken of Air America

Lovers of liberal talk radio in Chicago and Los Angeles are wondering what happened today now that Air America, the liberal talk-radio network, has been yanked off the air in two of the nation's top markets.

"Air America Radio is temporarily unable to be heard on WNTD in Chicago and KBLA in Los Angeles," said Evan Cohen, chairman of Air America Radio, "but Chicago and Los Angeles listeners can still hear our broadcast on the web at airamericaradio.com and on XM Satellite Radio."

According to the Chicago Tribune, Arthur Liu, owner of Multicultural Radio Broadcasting, which owns the affiliates in question, said Air America bounced a check and owes him more than $1 million.

"They bounced a check today," Liu told the paper. "It's a default. They have paid only a very small portion of what they owe us."

"They've been saying, 'We're going to get you the money' for the past two months," he added.

A Chicago source familiar with the situation told the Tribune "a Multicultural representative showed up at WNTD's offices this morning, kicked out Air America's lone staffer overseeing the network's feed to the station from New York, switched over to a Spanish-language feed, and changed the locks on the doors."

Cohen called reports of financial trouble "a lie," and says Air America is already seeking legal recourse to get back on the air in Chicago and Los Angeles.

"MultiCultural Radio Broadcasting's conduct in this matter has been disgraceful," he said. "To shut off a broadcast that listeners rely on without warning and in the middle of discussions is the height of irresponsibility and a slap in the face of the media industry. In addition, it is a clear violation of their contractual obligations, and we are seeking legal remedies against them in court."

Air America features liberal personalities including comic and author Al Franken and actress Janeane Garofalo, and was floated as an alternative to conservative radio talent such as Rush Limbaugh, Michael Savage and Sean Hannity.

Besides Los Angeles and Chicago, it has stations airing its programming in New York City, Minneapolis, Portland, Ore., Riverside, Calif., West Palm Beach, Fla., Key West, Fla., and Plattsburgh/Burlington on the New York-Vermont border.

Rush Limbaugh

"[The situation] very accurately illustrates what the Kerry misery index and the Democrats' complaints about the economy really mean," said Limbaugh as he read news of the removal during his own nationally syndicated program. "It appears there is a problem with debt and that there is a problem with cash flow in certain sectors of the American economy ... this new lib radio net being the stellar example of same. We'll keep a sharp eye on this story."

Not all liberals think the Air America programming has been doing the left-wing ideology a service.

"Air America seems like a brilliant idea. Why then, does it suck so badly?" asks Dylan Tanner in a column published in the Vanguard at Portland State University. "Garofalo's show is painfully unfunny."


----------



## luvmymunchkins (May 26, 2004)

Enjoy:

http://www.frontpagemag.com/Articles...e.asp?ID=13191

Quote:

_content removed for copyright violations~~~~~Abimommy_


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks. I needed that laugh!

Joyce in the mts.


----------



## demetria (Dec 19, 2002)

You can get Air America on XM radio. Great deal if your rural and want to listen to the radio. I love it.
www.xmradio.com
It wasn't that expensive either. We don't have tv so $9.00 a month is totally worth it for quality entertainment.


----------



## Marg of Arabia (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

Thanks. I needed that laugh!

Joyce in the mts.

Joyce, if you want a real laugh just go visit the website she got it from....









http://www.frontpagemagazine.com/


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh Marg, honey...I already did!

Hey it takes all kinds.

Hi Demetria! I think I recognize you from Midwifery Today Forums, yes?

Take care, y'all
Joyce in the mts.


----------



## demetria (Dec 19, 2002)

I haven't been over here in a long time and wandered over today








Hi!
Nice to see a familar face.


----------



## Shonahsmom (Mar 23, 2004)

That article was BS. They didn't bounce a check... they stopped payment on it because Multi cultural had leased time on its station to other broadcasters, which violated their contract.

If you sent a payment and then were informed your contract was being violated, you are well within your rights to cancel the payment. In fact, a judge told Arthur Liu that he behave like a child throwing a temper tantrum for pulling them off the air the way he did and that he behaved terribly unprofessionlly.

Keep on spinning spinners.

So what if they have entertainers on Air? What is your point? Ho on earth is Rush anymore qualified than Al Franken? They've both written numerous books, both are educated... what is your point?

Air America also has a pretty impressive set of journalists and experienced radio hosts like:

Katherine Lanpher hosted Midmorning on NPR for 6 years. She also wrote for Saint Paul Pioneer-Press and the New York Times.

Randi Rhodes has been on the radio for years. She also was also voted 'Most Outstanding Woman' in the Air Force in 1979 and won the American Women in Radio and Television Ward for 'Best Entertainment Programming'.

Oh and on Chuck D... the comments about him being nothing but a "racist gangsta rapper".... wow! Its so ignorant. That's not a flame.. remeber the meaning of the word ignorant... Its also incredibly judgemental and displays a lot about your own personal biases. Here's a little bout Chuck D that you might not know:

He has hosted his own segment on the Fox News Channel, published a best-selling autobiography, Fight The Power, is a highly sought after speaker on the college lecture circuit (lecturing at universities ranging from Harvard to Howard), is a prominent member of music industry non-profit organizations MusicCares and Rock The Vote (which honored him with the Patrick Lippert Award in 1996 for his contributions to community service) and started the record label SlamJamz. He served as national spokesperson for Rock The Vote, the National Urban League and the National Alliance of African American Athletes, and appeared in public service announcements for HBO's campaign for national peace and the Partnership for the Drug Free America. He is also a regular guest on numerous television shows including Nightline, Politically Incorrect and on CNN.

Chuck has also launched a radio station on the Internet, Bringthenoise.com, and in a landmark move, made Public Enemy the first multi-platinum selling act to release their album via the Web before it was available in retail stores. He challenged and expanded the traditional methods of retail distribution, arranging for the album to also be the first-ever to be released on a Zip disk. Chuck's involvement in the Internet has landed him on the cover of The Net, Wired, Bomb and Yahoo Internet Life magazines, and he was the guest editor of the 1999 year-end issue of Red Herring, one of the tech industry's leading business magazines. He has also been a guest contributor to Time Magazine. His outspoken advocacy of the Web also been profiled in Forbes, Time, USA Today and The Industry Standard, and he was named to Upside magazine's "Elite 100" list of Internet leaders, alongside the likes of Bill Gates and Steve Jobs.

So see... he's a little bit more thn "gangsta rapper"..

ETA: Being an angry civil rights activist does not make you racist or a gangsta


----------



## luvmymunchkins (May 26, 2004)

If anyone doubts Chuck D's foul mouth and hatred towards society just spend a few minutes and read some of his lyrics. This is a guy you are propping up so lets be clear you have ALL the information, ok??

WARNING, VERY EXPLICIT LYRICS AND MENTIONS OF VILE ACTS OF VIOLENCE:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&i...=Google+Search


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Marg...thanks so much for the link. You are so helpful. luvmymunchkins, just a quick heads up...you may want to check your quotations from the articles to make sure they aren't more than 100 word. MDC tends to be careful about copyright violations.

I need to find time to give this station a listen on the web....


----------



## Shonahsmom (Mar 23, 2004)

The "link" you posted is a google search on all Chuck D lyrics... so you are making the sweeping generalization that every song Chuck D ever wrote is hateful and violent and totally disregarding all of the above mentioned accomplishments, including an award for outstanding community service.

Wow.

Here's some of Chuck D's vile and violent lyrical content:

(oh, and in case you don't red through these lyrics, the ONLY violence discussed is our President's.. the record setting death row sentences while he was governor, his cocaine use....)

From PE's Son Of A Bush

OH NO
STRUCK BY GREASED LIGHTNING
F--D BY THE SAME LAST NAME, YOU KNOW WHAT?
CHINA AINT NEVER GIVIN BACK THAT GOTTDAMN PLANE
MUST GOT THIS OL NATION TRAINED
ON SOME KENNEL RATION
REFRAIN
THE SAME TRAIN
FULLA COCAINE
FROZE THE BRAIN
HAVE YOU FORGOTTEN
I BEEN THRU THE FIRST TERM OF ROTTEN
THE FATHER ,THE SON
AND THE HOLY BUSH-IT WE ALL IN
DONT LOOK AT ME
I AINT CALLIN FOR NO ASSASSINATION
IM JUST SAYIN/ SAYIN WHO VOTED FOR THIS ASSHOLE OF THE NATION

DEJA BUSH
CRUSHED BY THE HEAD RUSH
15 YEARS BACK
WHEN I WROTE THE FIRST BUM RUSH
SAW YOU SALUTE
TO THE THEN
VICE PREZ
WHO DID WHAT RAYGUN SAID
AND THEN BECAME PREZ
HIMSELF WENT FOR DELF
KNEE DEEP IN HIS DAMN SELF
STUCK IN A 3 HEADED BUCKET
OF TRILATERAL BUSH-IT
SORRY AINT NO BETTER WAY OF PUTTIN IT
NOYOU CANNOT FREESTYLE THIS
CAUSE YO ASS STILL AINT FREE
IF I FIGHT FOR YALL
AND THEY GET ME
HOW MANY OF YALL
IS COMIN TO GET ME?
NONE
CAUSE ITS EASIER TO FORGET ME
AINT THAT A BUSH
SON OF A BUSH IS HERE
ALL UP IN YOUR ZONE
YOU AINT NEVER HEARD SO MUCH SOUL TO THE BONE
I TOLD YALL WHEN THE FIRST BUSH WAS TAPPIN MY PHONE
SPY VS SPY
CANT TRUSS EM
AS YOU SALUTE TO THE ILLUMINATI
TAKE YOUR ASS TO YOUR 1 MILLIONTH PARTY

Hes the son of a baaad
Hes The Son Of A Bad Man

NOW HERES THE PITCH
HIGH AND INSIDE
CERTIFIED GENOCIDE

AINT THAT A BUSH REPEAT AINT THAT A BUSH

OUT OF NOWHERE
HEADED TO THE HOTHOUSE?
KILLED 135 AT THE LAST COUNT...TEXAS BOUNCE

CATS IN THE CAGE
GOT A GHOST OF A CHANCE
OF COMIN BACK
FROM YOUR WHACK ASS KILLIN MACHINE

SON OF A BUSH AINT THAT A SON OF A BUSH

CATS DOIN BIDS
FOR DOIN THE SAME BUSH SHIT THAT YOU DID

SERIAL KILLER KID UH SERIAL KILLER KID

Hes the son of a baaad
Hes The Son Of A Bad Man

COKE IT'S THE REAL THING
USED TO MAKE YOU SWING
USED TO BE YOUR THING

DADDY HAD YOU UNDER HIS WING

BRINGIN KILOS TO FILL UP SILOS
YOU PROBABLY SNIFFED PILES
GOT INMATES IN TEXAS SCRUBBIN TILES

THAT SHIT IS WILD
CIA CHILD


----------



## Shonahsmom (Mar 23, 2004)

Here's another one about the war, 9/11, the draft, and the violence of men, particularly those in power:

One snippet I liked in particluar is:

WOMEN HAVE NURTURED
AND BIRTHED THE EARTH
MAN HAS KILLED MANY
FOR LAND AND WORSE

*Get Your Sh*t Together*

NOW WHATS GOIN ON
I DONT KNOW
WHATS REALLY GOIN DOWN
YALL DONT KNOW
BETWEEN THE EAST AND THE FEDS
HEADS DONT KNOW
BUT YOU CAN BET
SOME OF THESE HEADS BE THE FIRST TO GO
BETWEEN 18 AND 30
PRAY IT DONT GET DIRTY
NOW I GOT SOME NEW CATS
HEARIN ME
THAT NEVER HEARD ME
11:30 DO THE MATH
DAMN, HERE COME THE DRAFT
BUT IM AT AN AGE MY FIGHTIN IS HALF ASS
SHEE, MY FLAGS ALWAYS AT HALF MAST
NEED YOU ASK
WHILE SOME OF YALL LAUGH
BUT I SEE WAR LINING THESE YOUNG CATS
UP FOR BODYBAGS
AND THESE SO CALLED THUGS MASQUERADING IN DRAG
CAUSE NOW THE FEDS CHECKIN ALL DEM HEADRAGS
HOPIN THIS GUNG HO THING LAST
COLD AND DARK IS THE WEATHER
PEOPLES, GET YOR SH*T TOGETHER

AINT EVEN GONNA FIX MY MOUTH TO SAY CHICKENS
TOLD YALL IN TERRORDOME THE CLOCKS TICKIN
FROM ALL SIDES COME THE WICKED
GOVERNMENTS
FUNDAMENTALISTS
BUT HOW YOU GONNA
KILL THE INNOCENT?
BETWEEN TERRORISTS
AND CIA HIT LISTS
LIKE MY MAN UNO SAYS
BEWARE THE FALSE PROPHETS
GOTTA BE SMARTER THAN THIS
THEY SAY WAR IS A PROFIT
WITH LOVED ONES MISSED
BUT DEATH IS A DEBT
NONE OF US AINT SEEN WAR YET
BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU ASK FOR
WAR IS HELL AND HELL IS WAR
ALL THEM BLING BLING THANGS THROW EM IN THE RIVER
ALL THAT THUGGED OUT SH*T YALL CANT DELIVER
SEEN FOUR PLANES KILL EVERYDAY FOLKS
GUESS 911 AINT NO JOKE
WALL STREET CRYIN BROKE
WAS IT GOD
OR THE DEVIL ITSELF
WHO SPOKE?
OLD VAMPIRES
HIT THE NEW EMPIRE
HAD THE SKY COOKIN
BROOKLYN HAD NO OTHER CHOICE
BUT TO STARE AND KEEP LOOKIN
CITY SMILE
MISSIN TWO FRONT TEETH
WHILE SOME OF YALL
STILL TALKIN THEM LITTLE ASS BEEFS
OVER WHO, WHAT SOUNDSCANNED

THIS MONTH YOU SOUND SCARED
GUESSIN WHERE THE PARTY AT?
WHILE DOWNTOWNS WONDERIN
WHERE THE BODIES AT?

HOW YOU SELL SOUL TO A SOULESS PEOPLE
WHO SOLD THEIR SOUL?
KEEP THE PEOPLE FROM BEIN SHEEPLE
FOLLOWIN
HOLLOW VOICES
TO TOMMORROWS SORROW
WOMEN HAVE NURTURED
AND BIRTHED THE EARTH
MAN HAS KILLED MANY
FOR LAND AND WORSE
WOMEN GOT A CYCLE THATS SPOKEN FOR
MAN HAS A PERIOD, ITS CALLED WAR
MAY THE POWER GO TO
EVERYDAY PEOPLE
MAY WAR HAVE NO SEQUEL, LIVE..
REVERSE THE WORD YOU GET EVIL
CAUSE PEOPLE WANNA LIVE AGAINST EVIL
AVOID THE THIRD WORLD WAR
BIOLOGICAL BOMBS
100 TIMES WORSE THAN VIETNAM
SO WHAT YOU GONNA DO?
IF YOU WAS ON THAT PLANE
BOTH SIDES WOULDVE KILLED YOU TOO
TO MY PEOPLES
STAY ON YOUR P'S AND Q'S
GET YOUR SH*T TOGETHER


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

Bravo Chuck D!

Speaking truth to power doesn't make any of us popular and so we are subject to the ridicule and the disdain of those whose worlds get shook when we do speak it, unvanished and bluntly.

So be it.

We ALL love our country. And anyone who says otherwise, is lying and disingenuous in their faux indignation.

The resistence is EVERYWHERE!

Joyce in the mts.


----------



## Shonahsmom (Mar 23, 2004)

I do give this man props for all of his accomplishments, including using hip hop as a tool to bring attention to political and social injustices instead of being about the bling-bling.


----------



## Marg of Arabia (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

foul mouth and hatred towards society just spend a few minutes and read some of his lyrics. This is a guy you are propping up so lets be clear you have ALL the information, ok??

Let's be clear on the guy who is a Profit for millions of conservatives, Rush Limbaugh!

They may not be song lyrics but his show is heard in every state and his company is owned by clear channel. This fat f*ck is allowed to spew out his venemous hatred of Americans on a daily basis......

Quote:

"This is no different than what happens at the Skull and Bones initiation, and we're going to ruin people's lives over it, and we're going to hamper our military effort, and then we are going to really hammer them because they had a good time. You know, these people are being fired at every day. I'm talking about people having a good time, these people, you ever heard of emotional release? You [ever] heard of need to blow some steam off?"

Quote:

Now, don't you feel like a dopey dittohead for letting a little outbreak of prisoner sadism bug you? These were just boys and girls blowing off steam during a stressful situation. Let's not make an international incident out of it, for crying out loud.

Quote:

Feminism was established to allow unattractive women easier access to the mainstream.

Quote:

The difference between Los Angeles and yogurt is that yogurt comes with less fruit.

Quote:

"Have you ever noticed how all composite pictures of wanted criminals resemble Jesse Jackson?"1

Quote:

As a young broadcaster in the 1970s he once told a black caller: "Take that bone out of your nose and call me back."

















There are many more just do a search....


----------



## sleeping queen (Nov 10, 2003)

Quote:

fat f*ck is allowed to spew out his venemous hatred of Americans on a daily basis......


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Shonahsmom is right - almost every article published saying bad things about Air America is not true. For example, the Chicago Tribune wrote an article saying that the AA chairman had quit. Actually, they fired him! All that stuff about the paychecks and money was wrong, too.

Air America is actually doing really well - although they have had some trouble getting more radio stations, the number of people listening over the internet is enormous! THere have been several problems from people trying to take over the station and change it and suing them for nonexistent reasons, which is simply a tactic to make them have to wait before beginning to broadcast on those new stations.

Who said the show was perfect? But we need a show that actually tells the truth, and the supposed "liberal bias" in regular media is ridiculous. What has happened is that the "right" viewpoint presented is so far to the right that viewpoints and presentations that are actually center *seem* liberal and lefty when they're really not. The whole concept has been skewed.

I love Randi Rhodes' show! Al is rather boring but Katherine balances him well. And the information is important anyway.

P.S. I don't have links right now but can get them later if you want.


----------



## sleeping queen (Nov 10, 2003)

I thought any Air America fans would like this update. Update


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

I thought any Air America fans would like this update.
Did you *really*?


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Um, the Drudge report?? :LOL

What an interesting thread, Marg calls someone a fat f*ck, rap lyrics and copyright violations....

We do have to be careful about copyright violations, internet copyright laws allow only up to 100 words be quoted (or a short blurb) and then links may be posted. Otherwise it is in violation of those laws and Mothering can be sued for that, which would be bad.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

luvmymunchkins, you have elected not to receive pms.









Can you edit so your post adheres to copyright laws??

Thanks!


----------



## Victorian (Jan 2, 2003)

Abimommy - I think that luvmymunchkins was one of the trolls that got banned a while back.

Victorian


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy*
What an interesting thread, Marg calls someone a fat f*ck, rap lyrics and copyright violations....










:

I think I love you.


----------



## Els' 3 Ones (Nov 19, 2001)

Here is the WSJ story, from which Drudge "wrote" his piece...................

Inside Air America's Troubles: Optimism and Shaky Finances

Quote:

Company executives now say the business is stabilizing. They note that the network's early ratings have been positive, and its business plan has been restructured. The company has received enough cash from investors to stay afloat, and it is negotiating with its creditors. Air America is "on track" to meet its financial goals, says Doug Kreeger, Air America's current chief executive.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Thank you Els


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

They have the most-listened-to radio stream of all programs!

Apparently, this conservative group originally approached them and promised all this funding and then dropped them on purpose without the funding to try to make them look bad. Well, they're still going and getting lots of major advertisers, too!

I can get the Sacramento station near my job and on the road and at home we listen over the internet.


----------



## chicagomom (Dec 24, 2002)

Funny how a leeetle, tiny radio show can totally freak out so many people.

I listen every day on my Sirius radio. Franken's show has amazing guests every day.

And in NYC they've got a bigger listening share than Limbaugh.









Quote:

[In] New York, where Air America still broadcasts over WLIB-1190 AM, the network beat Limbaugh's station, Disney-owned WABC, among both 25-to-54-year-olds and 18-to-34-year-olds during the 10 a.m. to 3 p.m. period. In the 25-to-54 demographic, WLIB garnered a 3.4 share to WABC's 3.1; among 18-to-34-year-olds, WLIB won sevenfold with a 2.9 share to WABC's 0.4.
http://www.chicagotribune.com/busine...i-business-hed

Re the profitability thing, most radio, tv and print media ventures aren't profitable in their first year. Heck, most businesses aren't. Why that should be a criteria for how well AA is doing is beyond me.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

And in NYC they've got a bigger listening share than Limbaugh.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

:


----------

